# Driver for HP/Compaq SDM4700P Keyboard



## RamanKJhanjee (Sep 27, 2008)

:1angel:I am looking for driver of Compaq/HP carbonate silver Keyboard model SDM 4700P (part No. 265987-038), for Win XP pro. The top 8 buttons dont work. Will someone kindly help?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Have you look on the HP support site for your pc model?


----------



## RamanKJhanjee (Sep 27, 2008)

simpswr said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Have you look on the HP support site for your pc model?


Not only at HP site but also on Chicony site who had actually manufactured this KB for HP


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What are the "top eight buttons"? Did they ever work? . . what happened to make them stop working?


----------

